# Meet up anyone ?



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

During tonights chat it was suggested we arrange an adoption/fostering meet up so we can all show off our kids (although it won't be specifically for us already matched everyone welcome) obviously this board is a public board and therefore any plans made would have to be discussed through pm's, in the private chatroom or both. i am just waiting to get confirmation of when dh can take holidays off work but i was thinking of september october time. as to where that would depend on who was interested in coming along and where everyone lives, then we could try to centralise it a bit.

if you are seriously interested and have any suggested places to hold a meet then please post here  

thanks, pam xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I would love to meet up. I am in Kent but could travel and maybe stay in a hotel over night. 

Fiona


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

cool i'm thinking maybe the south of the country might be where it's at   (although i'm midlands but will travel)

i'm quite excited to meet you all and even if we only get a few of us i think it'd still be nice to meet up 

pam xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Would love to meet up, have already informally met up with few people on here but it would be lovely to put a few more faces to names.  Don't think DH would come along, he considers FF as being my hobby and pays limited attention when I try to talk to him about it  .

I'm in the Midlands like Pam but will also travel.

Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great Cindy, if a few more of us are midlandish then i'll look at something inbetween   maybe you could talk dh into it as i was thinking we could meet somewhere for the day, say maybe for a picnic and then people can either stay together or wander off on their own for a bit  

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I would love to meet up but we're in Scotland so not too easy to get south. 
Would be happy to arrange a Scottish get together though - i think Boggy and Morgana are up here and maybe one or two others as well.

magenta xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great idea Magenta, if you wouldn't mind doing it that would be fabby. you never know i might talk dh into taking me to both  

pam xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Magneta,

I'd be interested in a scottish meet up, and there's at least another 2 scottish members around that I know of.

Bx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

For us southerners how about Milton Keynes?

That's middle ish

Fiona


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fiona i'll have to get my map out as my geography is not good    plus i'd like to see who's coming before we agree to an exact location   shall we give it until this time next week, then see who's deffinately up for coming, then we can choose somewhere central to us all  

pam xx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

HI,

I am up for a meet   how about gullivers near milton keynes?

Ann xx

looking forward to it already


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Guilivers sounds great to me   what's every one else think ?

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i am in the north east however happy to come to MK as i have friends who live there so could combined the trip

xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep, good for me too. My cousin has a static caravan in Northampton I could stay in and make a weekend of it.

Fiona


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm in the South... but very far down South so MK would be a bit far from me.  

Chose a date and a venue and if I can make it I will... 

Cx x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

MK would be a bit too far for me as well really but would love to meet up.
OT x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

fiona1 said:


> For us southerners how about Milton Keynes?
> 
> That's middle ish
> 
> Fiona


I would be willing to travel to Milton Keynes


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm still trying to pin dh down to a date  

OT where abouts are you, i'm in lincolnshire so MK is a fair travel for me too. I f we establish where everyone is then maybe we could make the venue more central to us all   

pam xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

I would love to meet up too. I am in Derbyshire.

Sundog
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi pam
I live in Gloucestershire, looking on the Auto-Route I could either go motorway or cross country, travel time 2.5 hours or more.
Love
OT x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

OT

Hope you are not flooded . I have just been watching the flood special on BBC1 and can't believe how bad it has been for other areas of the country. I am soo releived to live on top of a hill!

sd
x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Magenta 

As there is a few Scottish members around, I would love a meet up with some of us a bit closer to home.  I am also willing to travel South too.

Lynn x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Sundog
Not flooded thank goodness but it has been a bit of a nightmare travelling, esp last Friday!  Today we have lost our water supply and so far no bowsers or free water where I live and they are saying could be off for about 2 weeks!  Feel so sorry for the people who have been flooded, it will take ages to sort the mess out.
Thanks for asking.
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Dh has said MK is a bit too far for us as it's over 3 hours and ds would play up being in the car that long   i will have to see how far he is willing to travel, but if you guys want to go ahead and meet at gulivers then that's fine   i guess i'll have to sit it out   

otherwise i'll look at a different venue if anyone is up for it 

pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peeps

Would love to meet up! Great Idea  

Just a suggestion, but how about 3 meet locations? Southern, Central and Scotland  I'm sure we could all get to a destination then?

Kimmy x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sounds good to me hun   lets have a vote 

pam xx


----------

